# Idiot Neighbor Slamming his Door- For YEARS!!!



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

I am not sure what forum to post this, sorry if it is a long post...

Basically I have lived in an apartment building for 10 or 11 years alone, I live in an upscale neighborhood with a lot of yuppies and don't really like my neighbors... One of them is a lawyer and used to complain about music like 7-8 years ago and threatened to take me to court. No one else ever complained to me about the music... he has complained about a few other people and also threatened them... I have slammed the door in his face 3 or 4 times through the years and we have insulted each other....

Basically, he slams his door about 20 times a day, he works from home and is a lawyer... I honestly think he has no real reason to go in and out because I never see him carrying anything and he is constantly wandering around the hallways and in front of the building texting (wearing a slick suit outside the building even during a heatwave-- what a d***)

The slamming of his door has driven me crazy for years... I told the board that I would even pay for putting in a new door, the worker showed up to fix his door and he either ignored the bell or simply didn't show up when he knew he was coming... he basically ignored it and it is still driving me crazy...

I am not friends with anyone in the building and the head of the board also doesn't like me... he is the only one I can contact... I am also afraid that because he is a ****ing lawyer if I try to make trouble he can sue me or make trouble... he already threatened to sue me 7 or 8 years ago...

I don't know if I should threaten to take legal action... the board basically did nothing as he ignored me....all I basically want is for him to allow me to fix the damn door which I will pay for so I don't jump every 20 minutes when I hear the door slam... anyway does anyone have any advice?


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

it made me remember the movie ´´as good as it gets´´


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Does anyone else get annoyed with the slamming door?


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

It irritates me. The staff down the hall are always slamming their office door. Also, the neighbors wife parks right next to my house and is always slamming the car door shaking my old porch windows. It even caused one to develop a small crack. When there two daughters were there it was worse. They can't stay home for more then 10 minutes. Constantly coming and going. Come home slamming the car door as hard as they can. I think they are irritated about the fact the addition to my house which contains the garage and the living area above is right on the property line. So they park right next to the house to prevent me from blowing the snow on the south side of my house. I didn't build this it was the previous owner. The previous owner didn't need a variance due to there was already a garage here.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Conquer Fear said:


> I am not sure what forum to post this, sorry if it is a long post...
> 
> Basically I have lived in an apartment building for 10 or 11 years alone, I live in an upscale neighborhood with a lot of yuppies and don't really like my neighbors... One of them is a lawyer and used to complain about music like 7-8 years ago and threatened to take me to court. No one else ever complained to me about the music... he has complained about a few other people and also threatened them... I have slammed the door in his face 3 or 4 times through the years and we have insulted each other....
> 
> ...


Not meaning to make a joke, but i hope this person actually exists. Cause his behavior sounds more like a hallucination :/

Good luck either way.


----------



## zork2001 (Oct 29, 2011)

Tell him you need his door fixed, if is not fixed by the end of the week you hope he really enjoys your music.





Actually scratch the threats. Just start playing your music like you did before, if he starts complaining again just tell him we can work out a deal. If I don’t here your door slam you wont here my music. I am sure he will be much more motivated than to get his noise announce to stop.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, here's the thing. If you know you're going to be living somewhere long term, it's in your best interest to do whatever you can to keep peace with the neighbors. 

It just isn't worth it to start something with someone you're going to have to live with for years. Playing music at an inappropriate volume in an apartment is always a bad idea. High quality speakers are expensive so there's no real excuse not to buy yourself some good headphones (also pretty expensive but also basically silent as far as the neighbors are concerned). 

Anyway, if you can get yourself to do it, maybe you should try to talk to the guy in a more peaceful way. I have endured a lot of crap here where we live because we own the place and it's not worth it to start a conflict with the person who lives upstairs. At various times, I really thought I couldn't stand it anymore and it was really, REALLY bad but I did.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Here is what I did to my neighbour: Every time she slammed a door inside her apartment I got up and slammed a door in mine. It took exactly one day for her to get the message. She has never done it again and we are ok. Try that and post up how he reacts.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

I would just give him hell until he stops slamming his door. I don't advise you do this, because that could lead to obvious repercussions, but still. I believe in karma and I will F-S-up if somebody F's with me.

Usually people are really nice, but those dicks, man.

Oh and if you want some recommendations for bass-heavy or annoying tunes, I got you covered .


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

The people above me are always slamming doors, banging stuff around and fighting ALL the time. I just pound my fist against the wall and yell "Shut the ---- up!" or "Jerry! Jerry!" and laugh out loud to myself. I think this kind of embarrassed them so they shut up a bit lately.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

That would drive me insane. Although if you're playing music too loudly, that would drive me insane too. I cannot stand thumping bass and it's literally impossible for me to concentrate on anything when I hear it.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, here's the thing. If you know you're going to be living somewhere long term, it's in your best interest to do whatever you can to keep peace with the neighbors.
> 
> It just isn't worth it to start something with someone you're going to have to live with for years. Playing music at an inappropriate volume in an apartment is always a bad idea. High quality speakers are expensive so there's no real excuse not to buy yourself some good headphones (also pretty expensive but also basically silent as far as the neighbors are concerned).


^Agreed


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

Mersault said:


> Not meaning to make a joke, but i hope this person actually exists. Cause his behavior sounds more like a hallucination :/
> 
> Good luck either way.


You are right, I was tripping on LCD, shrooms and laced weed, I just imagined the idiot existed in the first place... Thanks for the help, much appreciated! Glad your neighbors are on such good behavior! Have a nice day


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

Lisa said:


> Here is what I did to my neighbour: Every time she slammed a door inside her apartment I got up and slammed a door in mine. It took exactly one day for her to get the message. She has never done it again and we are ok. Try that and post up how he reacts.


I did that for a while now, after he slams his door, I usually slam mine even harder, makes no difference, he still slams it....

He is one flight up on the other side, but he is the only one who has ever complained to me...


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a slammer upstairs. It really pisses me off, especially since the laundry room is adjacent to my place so I get to hear and feel the impact. EVERY TIME. For seven years.


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

zork2001 said:


> Tell him you need his door fixed, if is not fixed by the end of the week you hope he really enjoys your music.
> 
> Actually scratch the threats. Just start playing your music like you did before, if he starts complaining again just tell him we can work out a deal. If I don't here your door slam you wont here my music. I am sure he will be much more motivated than to get his noise announce to stop.


I actually did this a few months ago, I blasted music, he knocked on my door complaining, and I said, if you fix your door, I will turn down the music, he called me a dick, and I slammed the door in his face. NOTHING CHANGED...

He looks like an extremely disturbed individual... he looks literally like a monster with lines on his face and scary-looking eyes... I sometimes walk around outside and see him like half a block away staring at me... whenever he passes me he stares at me so now when I see him I have my head down and storm by him...

He lurks around the neighborhood ALWAYS dressed in slick suits, he is a middle aged overweight Jewish lawyer... he sometimes takes like 10 minutes just to get from the front door to his apartment because he stands in the hallway texting... this is annoying because the walls are so thin he sometimes stands on all floors for 5-10 minutes texting... same in front of the building....

Almost positive he is not doing it on purpose, his door just needs to be fixed, but he refused fixing it and gave me hell for so many years, I could care less...


----------



## zork2001 (Oct 29, 2011)

It’s not if you fix your door I will turn down my music; that’s the off handed no mutual respect conversation of a 12 year old. 

It’s you don’t want to here my music I don’t want to here your door slam the 20 times a day lets negotiate.


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

Well I blasted music for about a half hour tonight... I also opened and slammed the door every time he slammed the door... the problem is he is a lawyer and already threatened to sue me about 6 or 7 years ago... blasting music will just eventually lead to him trying to sue me or complaining again to the board... 

If he complains to the board again, (which he has before) and then I fire back, "well he didn't fix his door" I will have less clout... 

I am debating going to the board again... I can also threaten to sue him and then never go through with it (just to scare him)

At this point, I feel better slamming my door every time he does, at least I feel better temporarily... he also clears his throats and coughs every minute in the hallways and in his apartment, I hear it through the vent. After he does it, I LOUDLY cough...

Ironically, if I was John Gotti, I would send over one of my henchmen and basically threaten to kill him or break his legs... very risky and could backfire but that could get his attention... most people when they are scared for their lives will back down... 

With someone like this, he is such a slimy pr*ck, if I did threaten him, he would probably take me to court for threatening to kill him...


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Any chance you can sound-proof your walls ?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Conquer Fear said:


> I actually did this a few months ago, I blasted music, he knocked on my door complaining, and I said, if you fix your door, I will turn down the music, he called me a dick, and I slammed the door in his face. NOTHING CHANGED...


 Well, IMO, you started the thing out wrong. Blasting the music isn't going to help even if he's bothering you. It will get his attention but in a bad way. It'll piss him off. In my experience, you can't talk to people when they're upset. Especially if they think you're just trying to antagonize them.



> He looks like an extremely disturbed individual... he looks literally like a monster with lines on his face and scary-looking eyes... I sometimes walk around outside and see him like half a block away staring at me... whenever he passes me he stares at me so now when I see him I have my head down and storm by him...


 Unless you're imagining that he's glaring at you, he's bound to be upset about something unless he's crazy. Again, trying to talk to him without arguing might help. Apologizing might help even if he was in the wrong. I know it's hard but sometimes an apology is far more powerful than arguing.



> He lurks around the neighborhood ALWAYS dressed in slick suits, he is a middle aged overweight Jewish lawyer... he sometimes takes like 10 minutes just to get from the front door to his apartment because he stands in the hallway texting... this is annoying because the walls are so thin he sometimes stands on all floors for 5-10 minutes texting... same in front of the building....


 This doesn't have anything to do with it. It doesn't matter what he wears. Who cares if he's Jewish? What does that have to do with it? Doesn't matter if he stands in the hall texting all day. Your primary concern is the noise, right?

I WOULD worry about the fact that he's a lawyer. Lawyers are powerful people in this society. I wouldn't antagonize him even if he's wrong.


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Any chance you can sound-proof your walls ?


Yea I mentioned that to my dad, I think it would be expensive and I doubt it it so much the walls as my front door... the sound comes through the cracks in the front door I think...

Honestly, fixing his door I think would have cost under $200 I think the guy said, he was going to put in a new door or something... That is wayyyy simpler and cheaper than the alternative, sound-proofing my door which I am also not convinced would work.

I am honestly thinking of moving, not just cause of this idiot, basically all my neighbors hate me... I feel like I need more privacy... it is a rich yuppie area with families raising their kids... strollers on every block every 10 seconds...

God I just need more privacy, I HATE apartment life!!! Even if my apartment was soundproofed, I am in a 10-person building and you have to make awkward small-talk... they invite you to stupid parties, God I don't want to go!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Ask him to quit slamming his door? I guess he could be passive aggressive and want to annoy you and others, or he could be obsessive compulsive about his door being locked when he leaves. Either try to get him to change his behavior, preferably without anger, or get yourself some ear plugs. If not you'll probably each seek to escalate the situation.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Conquer Fear said:


> God I just need more privacy, I HATE apartment life!!! Even if my apartment was soundproofed, I am in a 10-person building and you have to make awkward small-talk... they invite you to stupid parties, God I don't want to go!


I live in an apartment building for 4 months and I got my fill of it. The building was full of University students that partied all of the time. While I had to work a day job and had to get my sleep. The walls were so thin I could hear people talking all of the time, and the people next to me were always turning on the water. Copper pipes are noisy esp. when the walls are thin. I use to go out for drives and go out to the state park that is along Lake Superior to escape that place. Luckily, my father ended up buying a house in the country and I lived out there for three years until he and mom could move up here. Then I bought my own house in town close to my work.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Conquer Fear said:


> this is annoying because the walls are so thin


That's the problem. I'm in the process of looking for a new place to live and I need a place where there's adequate sound proofing.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

OP if all your neighbors hate you then maybe the problem is you. Maybe this guy purposely slams his door because he knows it irritates you.


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

nubly said:


> OP if all your neighbors hate you then maybe the problem is you. Maybe this guy purposely slams his door because he knows it irritates you.


First of all, if you read my post, I said the guy doesn't slam the door purposefully, but he still complained and made problems for other neighbors and they don't like him either...

Honestly, I live in a rich area and it is all white uppity yuppies... I am white too but they have wayyy more attitude than let's say someone in a slum area or working class area... basically, they are uptight pr*cks, I don't dress flashy like they do... I make no effort to fit in or conform to their snobby attitude... I dress like a bum and don't talk in their fake dialect...

I live in Park Slope Brooklyn, and it is honestly the most hated area in New York City based on hate blogs online... mostly based on the yuppies/strollers/arrogance....

If I lived in the South Bronx, I might get my s*** stolen, but I wouldn't have to deal with these elitist yuppies...


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

housebunny said:


> That's the problem. I'm in the process of looking for a new place to live and I need a place where there's adequate sound proofing.


Yea I have been in this building like 11 years... I don't really have that many options where else to move... I am in a coop and condos are wayy more....

One of the annoying things is, sometimes I play my music at a moderate level, and still get paranoid about it being too loud and constantly adjusting the volume... that idiot has complained even when it was a low volume, so there is a hint of paranoia living here... especially when people come up and down the stairs, I can hear like every word they say and they can hear me, if I am talking on the phone and yelling/arguing, I have to hide in the other room and close the door for fear that they will hear me and think I am nuts... or simply don't want them knowing my business...


----------

